# North Korean Moranbong



## AlbertaTime

Checking the archives, I note no mention of North Korea's indigenous Moranbong watches, so I thought RLT Russian & Chinese forum readers would enjoy a look at one example of the now-closed (AFAIK) "company's" product (ëª¨ëž€ë´‰ equals Moranbong or, in English, "Peony Hill").

With thanks to Chascomm, I am aware that the movement is very close to a Semag ES95. Any formal connection, however, between North Korea and Semag is uncertain AFAIK.














































I don't know much about these watches. I think the very worn out crown might/could be original since I've seen other old Moranbongs with the same rounded crown, but others have something much newer looking and less rounded if that describes what I mean, so it could be "aftermarket" (using that term very loosely) but, either way, it looks like it's taken the same beating the rest of the watch has.

The movement looks like it might be pieced together, too. I don't know. Normally watch movement bridges and ###### have similar finishing but I've noticed that lots of Moranbongs have a very un- or differently finished balance ****, so ??? Anyways, I tried to take a nice big and clear movement shot.

(And the crystal took a lot of Polywatch to look decent)

Anyways, it seems to keep time off the wrist so far 

...and Happy New Year everybody !!!!!!


----------



## DavidH

Seeing these pieces makes me wonder about the people and places that they come from.


----------



## Phillionaire

Those crazy North Koreans, if they're not threatening nuclear war they're punching out half-alright looking watches. Why have english writing on the dial though?? Doesn't that kinda fly in the face of their whole 'thing' they got going on, hating the west, etc.?

Its been a long day...


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks for that, it's very interesting and I've never seen a NK watch before!! :thumbsup:

Do you reckon our "Dear Leader" wears one of those?


----------



## gavinjayanand

>


 :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## mel

Ron, that's another good one! :yes:

I'm gonna change my link to your website I think, rare Far Eastern watches might be right :lol:


----------



## AlbertaTime

mel said:


> Ron, that's another good one! :yes:
> 
> I'm gonna change my link to your website I think, rare Far Eastern watches might be right :lol:




I don't think Korean watches is going to be a trend ;-)


----------



## mel

Ron, that's what they said about Hyundai and Kia cars a few years back. Now I'm wheeling a Kia Ceed auto diesel about. Cracking car! Can't really fault it, and I thought my previous Hyundai was good :yes:


----------

